# CD Brennen Redhat 8.0



## JuDoKAA (2. November 2002)

Hi,
beim Brennen eines ISO Images mit cdrecord bricht das Programm den Brennvorgang nach cirka 10 % des Datenvolumens mit WriteTaskError ab und Linux friert ein.  Hat einer eine Lösung für dieses Prob ?

cYa JuDoKAA


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (4. November 2002)

Wie genau (Befehl) und mit was für einem Brenner brennst Du die ISO's?
Ich benutze momentan auch RedHat 8.0 und einen IDE Brenner, beide spielen einwandfrei.
Ein bißchen mehr Details (Frage oben) und ich kann Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## JuDoKAA (4. November 2002)

Hi,
ich brenne die CDs mit einem HP 9200 SCSI-Brenner.
Der Befehl heißt cdrecord.

Kannst du mir helfen, oder brauchst du noch mehr Details ?

cYa JuDoKAA


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. November 2002)

Sorry, vielleicht habe ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich wollte wissen wie Dein Befehl aussieht, sprich was für Optionen Du anhängst (z.B. cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=0,0,0 etc.).


----------

